# Car Valuation



## pokerhead (22 Jul 2006)

Hello all,

Is there a published book of used car values for Ireland?

I know in the US there is a yoke called the kelley blue book which values second hand cars based on age, mileage etc.

Am wondering if such a guide is available here.

Thanks,
P.


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Jul 2006)

Only dealers have access to such a book here in Ireland I belive.

But I do know the  publishes something that is available on general sale.


----------



## pokerhead (23 Jul 2006)

Thanks for your help - again!! - CCOVICH.


----------



## d_t (24 Jul 2006)

Hi, to get the book value of what a car is worth, go to the following web address https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator this is the revenue site for checking how much the vrt on a car will cost you if you bring one in from the UK for example. If you fill in all the details of the car and then click calculate it will show you the VRT price of the car along with an OMSP. The Open Market Selling Price of the car is what the government deems this car to be worth on the open market as of the time of the quote. This will be very close to what a garage has down as the book value of the car. Bear in mind that it might be lower than you think as garages when you are buying off them will have a % on top of this to try and make as much profit as possible off the buyer. Hope this helps. Regards.


----------



## pokerhead (7 Aug 2006)

Thanks ofr advice man

P.


----------

